# Jumping onto a rail/box



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't over think it. Get speed, keep knees loose, pop off the takeoff, spot where you want to touch down, then immediately focus on the end of the feature, and ultimately the landing.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

so one thing that helped me was: I was getting a lesson on how to side on rails. The instructor took off his board and slide it with his hands across the feature. I realized when he did that the gap was smaller then I thought it was and also that the board will do the work for you.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Cheers guys. Also if the rail the circular or really thin how would you get over the feature. Would you land onto the rail 50-50 then get into a board slide? Or jump onto it at an angle straight away?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

ACairngormFace said:


> Cheers guys. Also if the rail the circular or really thin how would you get over the feature. Would you land onto the rail 50-50 then get into a board slide? Or jump onto it at an angle straight away?


Either really, but you can lock into the slide better coming into the rail from the side and popping straight into the board slide.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

I need a name said:


> Don't over think it. Get speed, keep knees loose, pop off the takeoff, spot where you want to touch down, then immediately focus on the end of the feature, and ultimately the landing.


This is spot on, may sounds like basic advice but make sure you read each bit and follow it and you'll be sweet. Definitely do not over think rails.
Saying that, respect them and work your way up, get boxes and flat rails down, before you take on the round rails.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah get the mellow rails down first cause 3 foot to 6 foot gap is an advanced rail. A good way to also practice is doing small strait airs of jumps and doing a shifty to get the board movement down. I am sure the mtn also has a smaller park for everyone starting out but it might be out of the way.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ACairngormFace said:


> My main problem currently with jibbing is having to jump over a gap onto the rail or getting onto the rail skater style. Today I was at the park of a resort I go to only once/twice a year and nearly of all the jibs there had around a 1-2 meter gap between the kicker and the jib.
> 
> The rails themselves are not the problem (if the snow went straight to the rail I would be fine), but it's the small jump onto the rail that I find really challenging to the point where I spend about 5 minutes shitting it before I find the courage to give the rail a shot, but end up coming/bailing off the rail straight away:laugh:.
> 
> Any tips?


Assuming you have worked your way up to it and the actual 50/50s and boardslides aren't the issue (you should have them on lockdown on smaller/easier rails already), I'd recommend just airing over the rail a few times. So you're literally just using the ramp up to the rail as if it were just a mini jump and airing straight over the rail and landing on the other side (eg - take off on the left side of the rail, land on the right side).

This will get you used to the airtime you need for the rail and also show you that it's really not that big of a gap. Getting over the mental block is most of the battle because hop on rails are way more scary than they seem, but once you air over it a bunch you start to realize that the gap onto the rail is actually very small and not that scary.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the advice:thumbsup:, I'll put it all to use next time I'm up there


----------

